# 2ZERO9 HYDROS



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

ILL BE POSTING PICTURES OF THE WORK I DO ON HERE....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

I DID NOT DO THIS CONVERSION JUST FILLING IN REAR DOORS AND HANDLES AND DOING BODY WORK AND PAINT...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FRONT END CONVERSION ON MY 99 TOWN CAR...



BEFORE...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

AFTER...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FRONT END DAMAGE REPAIR ON MY 03 CTS...


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL WELDS HOMIE!!! :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS BRO...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Clean work bro! How much for stress points on a g-body?


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Much respect my friend.. U can c ur pride through ur work.. I'm have to come check u out some time.. I'm burn'n steel not to far from yah :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 9 2011, 10:34 PM~20519735
> *Clean work bro! How much for stress points on a g-body?
> *


450 STRESS POINTS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@May 9 2011, 10:41 PM~20519782
> *Much respect my friend.. U can c ur pride through ur work.. I'm have to come check u out some time.. I'm burn'n steel not to far from yah :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO HIT ME UP ANYTIME... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

DOING WORK OUT OF TRACY CA NOW...


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I play in the 916 but build in the 707.. But I'm always down for a road trip to bullshit with a builder! :biggrin: keep do'n it brother!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

bad ass work homie, any set up pics?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 10 2011, 04:22 PM~20524424
> *bad ass work homie, any set up pics?
> *


I GOT A COUPLE BUT WILL BE TAKING MORE AS I GO...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

dammm 

best welds i have seen on here in a while!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 10 2011, 08:08 PM~20526094
> *dammm
> 
> best welds i have seen on here  in a while!
> *


THANKS BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 9 2011, 09:34 PM~20519735
> *Clean work bro! How much for stress points on a g-body?
> *


  As soon as I get my money right im gonna hit you up!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 10 2011, 08:24 PM~20526271
> * As soon as I get my money right im gonna hit you up!
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO HIT ME UP ANYTIME..


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

price on some 97 town car...stress points and belly..with 1/2 thick metal..just the cut outs..so i can weld myself.....with me pickin' them up.....PM ME... THANKS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@May 10 2011, 10:07 PM~20527190
> *price on some 97 town car...stress points and belly..with 1/2 thick metal..just the cut outs..so i can weld myself.....with me pickin' them up.....PM ME... THANKS
> *


I DONT DO JUST CUT OUTS SORRY...THERE A GUY ON HERE THAT SELL EM THOUGH...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20530258


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

nice ill hit you bro ...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 12 2011, 10:05 PM~20542785
> *nice ill hit you bro ...
> *


THANKS...HIT ME UP ANYTIME BRO


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

like your work clean as fuk. is that 2 peices of angle iron together?


> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 12 2011, 07:23 PM~20541723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 16 2011, 08:07 PM~20567066
> *like your work clean as fuk. is that 2 peices of angle iron together?
> *


YA I MADE THE BRIDGE OUTTA 2X2 ANGLE AND 1/4 PLATE ON THE END CAPS


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 16 2011, 07:22 PM~20567215
> *YA I MADE THE BRIDGE OUTTA 2X2 ANGLE AND 1/4 PLATE ON THE END CAPS
> *


 :wow: neva seen dat keep up da good work


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JOHNNY


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

nice work homie


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og069_@May 20 2011, 04:39 PM~20595186
> * nice work homie
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 16 2011, 07:15 PM~20566470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope u dont have to change a motor, Looks like a tight squeez to replace it :0 :wow:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@May 24 2011, 09:13 PM~20622769
> *Hope u dont have to change a motor, Looks like a tight squeez to replace it  :0  :wow:
> *


IM SURE IT WILL BE OK


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 24 2011, 08:39 PM~20621877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 23 2011, 08:22 PM~20614258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ....... :cheesy: ..........


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:biggrin: NICE! to bad its a 4 door lol!


----------



## andrea_abel143 (Jul 28, 2008)

how much to in stall and reinforce the stress point and getting the set up for a 1982 cutlass


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> LOOKIN GOOD JOHNNY


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

NINEWUNSIXX said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CHANGE UP


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

COMING SOON FULL BOX AND MOLD


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: clean setups n good work homie


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: clean setups n good work homie


THANKS BRO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

REDO HYDRAULICS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

lookin good Johnny! let me know when ya got room:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> lookin good Johnny! let me know when ya got room:thumbsup:


COUPLE WEEKS HOMIE HIT ME UP


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

you got it brutha!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

REDO SET UP


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


good look brother!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CovetedStyle said:


> good look brother!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice welds, very clean work!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

713Lowriderboy said:


> Nice welds, very clean work!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition :thumbsup: I know your going to need extra cash 4 diapers :yessad: Put me in line for my rag frame :nicoderm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

prewar_gm_access said:


> Congratulations on the new addition :thumbsup: I know your going to need extra cash 4 diapers :yessad: Put me in line for my rag frame :nicoderm:


LOL THANKS GEORGE...I KNOW MAN IM GONNA BE ON IT HARD NOW GOTTA GET THAT MONEY...


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

What gauge r u wrap'n that in brother??


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THE FRAME PLATES ARE 3/16 IM FILLING UNEVEN SECTIONS OF THE FRAME WITH 1/8 BEFORE I PLATE OVER THE TOP WITH THE 3/16


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice.. Can't wait to c the progress


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good loko best of the best


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SUP WIT YOU SHAGG


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

The mold is o-so-clean on that shit!


----------



## Lincoln561 (Oct 30, 2010)

yooo man sweet weld bro very clean work what kind of welder you be using?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SUP WIT YOU SHAGG


Working working like a mex how is the fam bro r u geting any sleep bro?Its not the welder its the man that use it


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

wut can i say :bowrofl::bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Lincoln561 said:


> yooo man sweet weld bro very clean work what kind of welder you be using?


MILLERMATIC 210...L-56 WIRE...75/25 MIX GAS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Working working like a mex how is the fam bro r u geting any sleep bro?Its not the welder its the man that use it



LOL NAW MAN STILL UP ALL NIGHT THE LITTLE GUY DONT LIKE US TO SLEEP...YA ITS NOT THE WELDER LOL


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Kick ass work on that frame :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


Wow Nice work, can't wait to see the 58 booty kit when your done. Hope you post up some before and after shots.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

prewar_gm_access said:


> Wow Nice work, can't wait to see the 58 booty kit when your done. Hope you post up some before and after shots.


YOU KNOW IT GEORGE...IM HOOK IT UP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOOKING GOOD T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRUNKWORKS said:
> 
> 
> > LOOKING GOOD T T T :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice work !


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOPFAN said:


> Nice work !



THANKS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

NO BONDO MOLD....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

GREAT WORK GOOD PRICES. Thanks for extending and reinforcing my uppers



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

sj_sharx4 said:


> GREAT WORK GOOD PRICES. Thanks for extending and reinforcing my uppers
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



DAMN THEM MOTHERFUCKAS CAME OUT PRETTY AS FUCK


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATED PIC MIKE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt nice set-up's you got going


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sj_sharx4 said:


> GREAT WORK GOOD PRICES. Thanks for extending and reinforcing my uppers
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


upper arm all dip'd in chrome frame already painted and ready to be show'n when hit the juice


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt nice set-up's you got going


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike Ishiki said pack it up and move to LA. With a NO bondo frame wrap, Homies willing to pay Good Money for your work. :thumbsup: I know you love the valley and can't stand the thought of leaving :nicoderm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Ishiki said pack it up and move to LA. With a NO bondo frame wrap, Homies willing to pay Good Money for your work. :thumbsup: I know you love the valley and can't stand the thought of leaving :nicoderm:


SHIT IM ALMOST READY TO DO THAT


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS FOR THE UPDATED PIC MIKE


no problem keep up the good work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fkin amazing.. love that super smooth finish


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

sic713 said:


> fkin amazing.. love that super smooth finish



THANKS BRO


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SHIT IM ALMOST READY TO DO THAT


Hold up Johnny,you cant leave yet,you still gotta hook up my monts carlo ls .


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT !!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hold up Johnny,you cant leave yet,you still gotta hook up my monts carlo ls .



IM STILL GONNA BE IN NOR CAL ONCE I SET BACK UP ILL PROB DO SOME MORE CARS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT !!!




SUP WIT YA SHAGG


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> IM STILL GONNA BE IN NOR CAL ONCE I SET BACK UP ILL PROB DO SOME MORE CARS


Good, hate to lose a craftsmen like yourself .


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Words cannot describe how impressive your metal work is :wow: id kill for one of those frames! hno: keep up the good work!!!


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Top notch frame work!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Good, hate to lose a craftsmen like yourself .





84solis said:


> Top notch frame work!!!





tko_818 said:


> Words cannot describe how impressive your metal work is :wow: id kill for one of those frames! hno: keep up the good work!!!



THANKS HOMIES I APPRECIATE THE GOOD COMMENTS...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hold up Johnny,you cant leave yet,you still gotta hook up my monts carlo ls .


MY BAD JOHN I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS YOU...WHATS UP HOMIE,YOU KNOW I GOT YOU...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

tight work


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> tight work



THANKS, IM NO HYDRAULIC GURU BUT I GUESS I GET THE JOB DONE...:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

A LITTLE UPDATE MORE WELDING AND MOLDING TOMORO


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

You take pride in your work,we can all see that :thumbsup::thumbsup:frame is looking tight,someone is gonna be happy when its done


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

UPDATED PICS SOON


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

73loukat said:


> You take pride in your work,we can all see that :thumbsup::thumbsup:frame is looking tight,someone is gonna be happy when its done


THANKS DOGG


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

Mor pics please uffin: I do have to say this, it's a shame to cover up those welds :nicoderm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mor pics please uffin: I do have to say this, it's a shame to cover up those welds :nicoderm:


LOL NO SHIT IT KILLS ME SOMETIMES TO GRIND OVER THEM


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> MY BAD JOHN I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS YOU...WHATS UP HOMIE,YOU KNOW I GOT YOU...


SHHHHH,dont use my Goverment name, Im undercover ! .


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> SHHHHH,dont use my Goverment name, Im undercover ! .



LMAO MY BAD...:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:guns:ur kill'nem with those beads my friend!:h5:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THE START OF THE METAL FINISHING WORK...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:run::boink:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*GOD DAMN.... THAT HAS GOT TO BE THE MOST IMPRESSIVE WORK I HAVE EVER SEEN......! :wow:*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

damn!!!!! bad ass work!!!!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES...NEW PICS TONIGHT THE WHOLE BOTTOM SHOULD BE DONE TODAY AND IM GONNA FLIP IT TO FINALIZE THE TOP AND IT'S DONE...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *GOD DAMN.... THAT HAS GOT TO BE THE MOST IMPRESSIVE WORK I HAVE EVER SEEN......! :wow:*


X94


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> X94



WHAT UP SHAGGY


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dope ass work


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> WHAT UP SHAGGY


whats up jonny that is a badass jale u did on that frame thats the best i seeen nicee


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

.TODD said:


> dope ass work


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> whats up jonny that is a badass jale u did on that frame thats the best i seeen nicee



THANKS DOGG...:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Real Great Work! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


BAAAADDDDDD RIGHT THERE!!
:wow:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Johnny That's a shit load of work right there. I don't think metal sculptors shape that much metal. Hat's off, great job.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Johnny That's a shit load of work right there. I don't think metal sculptors shape that much metal. Hat's off, great job.


THANKS HOMIE I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU I BEEN BUSY WORKING FULL TIME AND WORKING ON THE FRAME...BUT NOW IM BACK ON THE CAR THING FULL TIME SO ILL BE DOING WORK AGAIN BEGINING OF FEB...JUST NO MORE FULL FRAMES...:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS;15006647
said:


> VERY CLEAN JOHNNY LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRUNKWORKS;15006647
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FULL TUNNEL MOLD FRONT AND BACK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FINISH GRINDING TOMORROW...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

cant see your pics!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FIXED...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

GOOD TALKING 2 U YESTERDAY JOHNNY THANKS 4 BRINING THAT 2 MY ATTENTION  U GOT 2 LUV IT :rofl: KEEP MAKEN IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

DONE


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GOOD TALKING 2 U YESTERDAY JOHNNY THANKS 4 BRINING THAT 2 MY ATTENTION  U GOT 2 LUV IT :rofl: KEEP MAKEN IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


dito


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BIG L.A said:


> dito


GIMMMA D&$# BACK


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

lmao shudda pulled out


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BIG L.A said:


> lmao shudda pulled out



LLLLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

This has to be the best X frame i have ever seen


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> This has to be the best X frame i have ever seen



THANKS HOMIE I PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO IT...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS HOMIE I PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO IT...


it shows homie. this frame makes me want to buy a welder and start learning! i've only ever done small things like firewalls and such.. but bondoless molding is something that only real masters can do foo! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> it shows homie. this frame makes me want to buy a welder and start learning! i've only ever done small things like firewalls and such.. but bondoless molding is something that only real masters can do foo! :thumbsup:


WELDING IS EASY JUST TAKES A LITTLE BIT OF TIME LIKE ANYTHING ELSE...MOLDING ISNT THAT HARD EITHER JUST HAVE TO LET THE GRINDER DO ALL THE WORK FOR YOU...I BEEN WELDING FOR SINCE I WAS 15 SO I GOT ALOT OF PRACTICE...:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

ACTUALLY SEEING THIS FRAME FINISHED MAKES ME WANT TO DO ONE FOR MY SELF...MABY ILL START LOOKING FOR A X FRAME AND THEN BUILD A CAR AROUND THAT...:biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> WELDING IS EASY JUST TAKES A LITTLE BIT OF TIME LIKE ANYTHING ELSE...MOLDING ISNT THAT HARD EITHER JUST HAVE TO LET THE GRINDER DO ALL THE WORK FOR YOU...I BEEN WELDING FOR SINCE I WAS 15 SO I GOT ALOT OF PRACTICE...:thumbsup:


The little welding ive done was easy.. but i need to practice more. cant wait to see more work on this thread!

btw buy an x frame for urrself homie! theyre everywhere.. and if u never buy the car, you could easily sell off the frame


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

YEA ILL HAVE PLENTY MORE WORK POSTED SOON I GOT ALOT COMING UP...YA I THINK IM GONNA GET A X FRAME SOON...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> YEA ILL HAVE PLENTY MORE WORK POSTED SOON I GOT ALOT COMING UP...YA I THINK IM GONNA GET A X FRAME SOON...


WHEN EVER YOU READY FOR AN X~FRAME RIDE LOWKO ILL HELP YOU FIND ONE IM ALWAYS RUNNING INTO THEM!!
I GOT A COUPLE X~FRAME RAGS FOR SALE NOW!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DONE



:worship::worship::thumbsup:
LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: Looks good bro


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

S10lifted said:


> :thumbsup: Looks good bro


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :worship::worship::thumbsup:
> LOOKS REALLY GOOD!!



THANKS AGAIN JOSE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO GET THEM MEASUREMENTS FOR ME...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS AGAIN JOSE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO GET THEM MEASUREMENTS FOR ME...


any time for that and anything i can help with lowko!!
ya sabes showing some excandalow luv!!
sorry it took me for ever!!!
pero tu entiendes lowko how work gets sometimes!!
:werd:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JUST STARTED SOME A ARMS


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*those a arms look nice.... *


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *those a arms look nice.... *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*TTMFT!*


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

m_monster66 said:


> T.T.T.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>





TRUNKWORKS said:


> BEFORE AND AFTER


*DAMN THIS IS MAGNIFICANT WORK.... JUST CURIOUS WHAT ARE THE ARMS FOR?*


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *DAMN THIS IS MAGNIFICANT WORK.... JUST CURIOUS WHAT ARE THE ARMS FOR?*


THERE FOR A 65 IMPALA


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THERE FOR A 65 IMPALA


*NICE!... DO YOU HAVE A CHROME PLATER? IF SO PM ME...*


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

WORKING ON MY CAR...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


*nice...........what kind of car is it? *


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *nice...........what kind of car is it? *


ITS ON THIS...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FORGOT TO TAKE PICTURES BEFORE I WELDED AND BONDO...BUT HERES THE AFTER


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*LOOKS GOOD... *


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LOOKS GOOD... *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> FORGOT TO TAKE PICTURES BEFORE I WELDED AND BONDO...BUT HERES THE AFTER


for a sixty?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> for a sixty?


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

your frame getting painted lowko!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

AHH SHIT YA IMA GO DOWN AND TAKE A LOOK AT IT AND TAKE SOME PICS ONCE IT'S PAINTED


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE[/URL]]


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SLOW WEEK LAST WEEK DAYCARE ISSUES HOPE TO BE BACK AT IT THIS COMING WEEK


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SLOW WEEK LAST WEEK DAYCARE ISSUES HOPE TO BE BACK AT IT THIS COMING WEEK


When you ready for those A arms?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> When you ready for those A arms?


HIT ME UP FOR ADRESS HOMIE SEND ANYTIME YOU READY


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> [/QUOTE[/URL]]





Looks like Homie didn't have to put to much bondo on this frame. Looking real good Johnny :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

serve_n_swerve said:


> When you ready for those A arms?



Hear we go again. Looks like my frame is getting bumped 4 A arms  :facepalm:Whats up with this :nicoderm: First Jeff and now him. I know you think Jeff is cute but come on!!!


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship! *


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

prewar_gm_access said:


> Hear we go again. Looks like my frame is getting bumped 4 A arms  :facepalm:Whats up with this :nicoderm: First Jeff and now him. I know you think Jeff is cute but come on!!!


 LMAO DAMN YOU GEORGE TELLING ALL MY SECRETS...I GOT YOU ON YOUR FRAME HOMIE ANYTIME YOUR READY...


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LMAO DAMN YOU GEORGE TELLING ALL MY SECRETS...I GOT YOU ON YOUR FRAME HOMIE ANYTIME YOUR READY...




JK :rofl: :rofl: Hope I didn't hurt Jeff's feelings.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

prewar_gm_access said:


> JK :rofl: :rofl: Hope I didn't hurt Jeff's feelings.


LMFAO JEFF DONT HAVE FEELINGS SO I THINK YOUR SAFE


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks again Johnny. im very happy how the a-arms came out - goodjob!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Thanks again Johnny. im very happy how the a-arms came out - goodjob!


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Thanks again Johnny. im very happy how the a-arms came out - goodjob!


THANKS HOMIE GLAD YOUR HAPPY


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

good work 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

1964rag said:


> good work
> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

ttt tht white lincoln is sick!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Mike_e said:


> ttt tht white lincoln is sick!!!


THANKS BRO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

I HAVE TO GET ME A IMPALA THIS SHITS KILLEN ME...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Me no lol


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## mikescustoms (Nov 17, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> I HAVE TO GET ME A IMPALA THIS SHITS KILLEN ME...










. Talk to me johnny:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mikescustoms said:


> . Talk to me johnny:biggrin:


:drama::wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

i got a caprice for you!!:biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

mikescustoms said:


> . Talk to me johnny:biggrin:



MANNNNNN I WISH


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i got a caprice for you!!:biggrin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT fot some badass work


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> TTT fot some badass work


WHAT UP


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

HOMIE MY PHONE DIED !!
NO I DONT KNOW ANY ONE WITH THOSE WHEELS!!
:nono:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> HOMIE MY PHONE DIED !!
> NO I DONT KNOW ANY ONE WITH THOSE WHEELS!!
> :nono:


WELL IF YOU HEAR OF SOME LET ME KNOW


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> WELL IF YOU HEAR OF SOME LET ME KNOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TESTEN MY LANK OUT...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

What it do Johnny .Thanks for hookin my LS up Bro.You da man .


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> What it do Johnny .Thanks for hookin my LS up Bro.You da man .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Im gonna have to sell the LS,it looks like a baby car next to the Lincoln ,I gotta get back into a Cadillac and quick.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Im gonna have to sell the LS,it looks like a baby car next to the Lincoln ,I gotta get back into a Cadillac and quick.


F THAT BUILD YOU A LAC AND KEEP THE LS...IF NOT, PUT THEM ROADSTARS ON THE LS AND BRING IT OVER HERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


 how much to do reinforced frame and paint it like this one...its very nice...painted frame would look good on my gbody...


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> how much to do reinforced frame and paint it like this one...its very nice...painted frame would look good on my gbody...


FRAME FOR A G BODY PLATED AND MOLDED LIKE THAT FRAME 3000...AS FOR PAINT, THE HOMIE PAINTED HIS OWN FRAME...I DONT KNOW WHAT HE CHARGEN BUT I COULD ASK...:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> F THAT BUILD YOU A LAC AND KEEP THE LS...IF NOT, PUT THEM ROADSTARS ON THE LS AND BRING IT OVER HERE...:thumbsup:


Dude,since I picked those roadstars up, about four or five people have had nothing good to say about them.Ive heard they brake lugs,they are ugly,ect ect.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Dude,since I picked those roadstars up, about four or five people have had nothing good to say about them.Ive heard they brake lugs,they are ugly,ect ect.


YA IT TAKE THE RIGHT PERSON TO LIKE THEM...AND IM THAT PERSON...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh buy the way,is that stankin lankin back bumpern or what ?.I cant see the back of the car


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Oh buy the way,is that stankin lankin back bumpern or what ?.I cant see the back of the car


LOL...NAW BUT IT GOT CLOSE A COUPLE TIMES...IM RUSTY ON THE SWITCH AND I NEED TO CHANGE A FEW THINGS...INCLUDING A MOTOR...:thumbsdown:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOL...NAW BUT IT GOT CLOSE A COUPLE TIMES...IM RUSTY ON THE SWITCH AND I NEED TO CHANGE A FEW THINGS...INCLUDING A MOTOR...:thumbsdown:


Johnny,son,I got 1 word for you.......Weight.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Johnny,son,I got 1 word for you.......Weight.


LOL FUNK DAT WEIGHTS ARE FOR LIFTEN AND MY NAME AIN'T ARNOLD


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOL FUNK DAT WEIGHTS ARE FOR LIFTEN AND MY NAME AIN'T ARNOLD


LOL :thumbsup: MY MAN.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXTENDING TUBE UPPERS AND RECESSING LOWER POCKET AND MAKING IT BIGGER...


----------



## mikescustoms (Nov 17, 2007)

:run:


TRUNKWORKS said:


> EXTENDING TUBE UPPERS AND RECESSING LOWER POCKET AND MAKING IT BIGGER...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

mikescustoms said:


> :run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Shit came out sick you never cease to amaze me bro


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Shit came out sick you never cease to amaze me bro


THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE...THAT SHIT WAS SCARY AS FUCK CUTTING ON THEM BRAND NEW ARMS...IM HAPPY WITH HOW THEY TURNIN OUT THOUGH TOMORROW I'LL MOLD THE LOWERS AND FINISH THE UPPERS


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Real nice work G!!!


----------



## HAMOSIDE (Sep 3, 2009)

How much to weld some bracket for chains bro


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Real nice work G!!!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

HAMOSIDE said:


> How much to weld some bracket for chains bro


DEPENDING ON WHAT EXACTLY YOU WANT 50-100


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT LEVEL


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> very nice!!


THANKS JOSE


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Fantastic


----------



## mikescustoms (Nov 17, 2007)

:h5: who's shit is this?


TRUNKWORKS said:


> NEXT LEVEL


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Sick work bro


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

S10lifted said:


> Sick work bro


THANKS BRO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FINAL MOLD


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BEFORE








AFTER








BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

YOU DO SOME KILLER FUCKIN WORK HOMIE.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> YOU DO SOME KILLER FUCKIN WORK HOMIE.


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TEST FIT ON FRAME...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BROUGHT BACK HOME TO PUT RUBBER STOPPERS EXACTLY WHERE THEY NEED TO GO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

I BROUGHT THE LOWERS BACK TO FILL THE CENTER OF THE SPRING CUP, I WASNT HAPPY WITH HOW IT LOOKED OPEN...PLUS ITS ANOTHER OPEN AREA FOR ???? FINISHED PICS IN 6-8 WEEKS...:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Superdope I'll hit u this weekend


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Superdope I'll hit u this weekend


LOL MAN I TOOK MY WHOLE SET UP OUT AND PUTTIN IN A REG TWO PUMP SET UP SO I CAN SELL MY CAR I MIGHT HAVE A HOOK UP ON A CAR AND NEED THE CASH TO GET IT


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOL MAN I TOOK MY WHOLE SET UP OUT AND PUTTIN IN A REG TWO PUMP SET UP SO I CAN SELL MY CAR I MIGHT HAVE A HOOK UP ON A CAR AND NEED THE CASH TO GET IT


Whhhhhhaaaaat.


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> I BROUGHT THE LOWERS BACK TO FILL THE CENTER OF THE SPRING CUP, I WASNT HAPPY WITH HOW IT LOOKED OPEN...PLUS ITS ANOTHER OPEN AREA FOR ???? FINISHED PICS IN 6-8 WEEKS...:wow::wow::wow:


Johnny

If I was you I would mass produce a couple of those and sell them, they came out real nice.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Whhhhhhaaaaat.


MAN TRYEN TO GET ON THAT NEXT LEVEL...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Johnny
> 
> If I was you I would mass produce a couple of those and sell them, they came out real nice.


THANKS BRO I WISH I COULD BUT THERE NO MONEY IN IT FOR ME THIS SET WILL PROB BE THE ONLY SET I DO...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOL MAN I TOOK MY WHOLE SET UP OUT AND PUTTIN IN A REG TWO PUMP SET UP SO I CAN SELL MY CAR I MIGHT *HAVE A HOOK UP ON A CAR *AND NEED THE CASH TO GET IT


JUANITO YOU KNOW THE RULES PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> JUANITO YOU KNOW THE RULES PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


LOL I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN IT AND IT JUST SOMEONE TOLD ME ABOUT A CAR IM JUST GETTIN MY MONEY READY


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOL I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN IT AND IT JUST SOMEONE TOLD ME ABOUT A CAR IM JUST GETTIN MY MONEY READY


I smell a 60s impala .


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I smell a 60s impala .



I HOPE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mr johnny how r u doing


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up mr johnny how r u doing


IM COO HOMIE SUP WIT U


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Working like a mex lol did u get the car


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

OK Johnny, I'm next......right :nicoderm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

prewar_gm_access said:


> OK Johnny, I'm next......right :nicoderm:


WHEN EVER YOUR READY GEORGE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT, cant wait to drop off the frame


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> TTT, cant wait to drop off the frame


YESSIR ANOTHER X FRAME BOUT TO GET THE TRUNKWORKS MAKEOVER


----------



## mikescustoms (Nov 17, 2007)

:rimshot:


TRUNKWORKS said:


> YESSIR ANOTHER X FRAME BOUT TO GET THE TRUNKWORKS MAKEOVER


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> YESSIR ANOTHER X FRAME BOUT TO GET THE TRUNKWORKS MAKEOVER


:drama:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

YEP


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BACK IN THE TRUNK


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Its was nice meeting you today, hope we did not take much of your time today, taking parts off the 64, take care of that ride Johnny :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Sangre Latina said:


> Its was nice meeting you today, hope we did not take much of your time today, taking parts off the 64, take care of that ride Johnny :thumbsup:


NO IT WAS NO PROBLEM,YEA GOOD MEETING YOU GUYS TOO HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

What you do hit lotto or something.Page five,really.I gottta bump you up to the top.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>



excellent work! Gotta love all that dust  

question: Why do those two rims in the first pic look odd...?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> excellent work! Gotta love all that dust
> 
> question: Why do those two rims in the first pic look odd...?


THEY ARE 15x15 DAYTON'S IN REAR AND 15x10 FRONTS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> What you do hit lotto or something.Page five,really.I gottta bump you up to the top.


LOL MAN I BEEN BUSY WITH MY CAR AND WORK THIS FULL TIME JOB SHIT SLOWED ME DOWN AND PLUS I CAN'T POST PICS FROM MY PHONE BEEN TO LAZY TO GO IN THE GARAGE COMP TO POST PICS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SHOULDNT YOU BE LOOKING AT THE ROAD AND NOT LAYITLOW...LMAO


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Its sat im off


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SHOULDNT YOU BE LOOKING AT THE ROAD AND NOT LAYITLOW...LMAO


Ouch lol.Your rite homie,I will start working on that problem this week so I can be on the road for this comming weekend.I wouldnt want to waste the good work you put in to gettin my LS rite .


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THEY ARE 15x15 DAYTON'S IN REAR AND 15x10 FRONTS


*THANKS BRO... THEY LOOK DIFFERENT LOL.... *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


GOD DAMN... I WASNT EXPECTING THIS! NIICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> GOD DAMN... I WASNT EXPECTING THIS! NIICE! :thumbsup:


YA THEY TURNED OUT GOOD


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

ANTDOGG said:


> bump


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SOMEONE GAVE ME AN ENGRAVER JUST SOME QUICK FREE HAND FIRST TIME ENGRAVING...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## Casualdreamer (Nov 7, 2011)

Some clean work


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Casualdreamer said:


> Some clean work


THANKS BRO


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Wassup Johnny!! doing bad ass work as usually


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Wassup Johnny!! doing bad ass work as usually


NOT MUCH MARVIN BOUT TO GET BAK AT THIS CAR SHIT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

#BAK-ADIT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* keep up the good work bro!*


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> * keep up the good work bro!*


THANKS BIG DOGG, YOU GUYS TOO...LOVEN THE FRAME KITS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SOMEONE GAVE ME AN ENGRAVER JUST SOME QUICK FREE HAND FIRST TIME ENGRAVING...


 Cool,for a 1st timer.Not a bad design neither :thumbsup: Nice set-up on the red 4 too


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

73loukat said:


> Cool,for a 1st timer.Not a bad design neither :thumbsup: Nice set-up on the red 4 too


THANKS BIG DOGG


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Great work!!!!!!
Love those welds !!!!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

559karlo said:


> Great work!!!!!!
> Love those welds !!!!!!


THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 15th ANNIVERSARY BBQ 
AUGUST 11TH 2012
@WOODWARD PARK in MANTECA Ca.*









*COME AND CELEBRATE 15 YEARS WITH OUR FAMILY WITH A DAY OF GETTING TOGETHER, RELAXIN & REMINISING WITH FRIEND & FAMILYS*
FOOD chicken, burgers, dogs, and hot links(WHILE IT LASTS)
RAFFLES prizes & 50/50
JUMP HOUSE for the kids(TBA)


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SOMEONE GAVE ME AN ENGRAVER JUST SOME QUICK FREE HAND FIRST TIME ENGRAVING...


Dammit Johnny,stick to one thing,your makin us all look bad .


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Dammit Johnny,stick to one thing,your makin us all look bad .


LMAO NAW MAN IM JUST TRYING TO MIX IT UP A LITTLE I CAN'T BE WELDING 24/7...IM NOT TRYING TO DO ENGRAVING JUST MESS WITH IT A LITTLE...YOU GET YOUR CAR ON THE ROAD YET


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LMAO NAW MAN IM JUST TRYING TO MIX IT UP A LITTLE I CAN'T BE WELDING 24/7...IM NOT TRYING TO DO ENGRAVING JUST MESS WITH IT A LITTLE...YOU GET YOUR CAR ON THE ROAD YET


Yep,passed smog yesterday tryin to get some more batteries to put in it.


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SUP SHAGG


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Working like a mex


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Working like a mex


IM BAK ON UR PARTS TODAY GOT STEEL FOR THEM ON FRI BUT WAS GONE ALL WEEKEND


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo so now u working like a white boy lol or a mex


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Koo so now u working like a white boy lol or a mex


LOL OH U KNO I WORK LIKE A WHITE BOY...WELD FOR TEN MINS AND TAKE A TWENTY MIN BREAK


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lmfao!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

That sexy ass fuck badass work


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

well there goes my hush hush top secret til Vegas pics :facepalm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JustRite said:


> well there goes my hush hush top secret til Vegas pics :facepalm:


LOL WHOOOOPS


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOL WHOOOOPS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TIZZOP


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:run: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking good


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Black Magic been ballin' with their speedy delivery :cheesy:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JustRite said:


> Black Magic been ballin' with their speedy delivery :cheesy:


LOL NO SHIT IM IMPRESSED IMA ORDER MY SHIT FROM THEM


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

tracking# says out for delivery so should get cable 2day :drama:


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

GOOOOOOD LAWWWWWWDD

Amazing work man

:run::run: :bowrofl::bowrofl:
























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

JustRite said:


> tracking# says out for delivery so should get cable 2day :drama:


cable is here cable is here cable is here :run:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

thems clean tight azz nut swangin' welds Johnny :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JustRite said:


> thems clean tight azz nut swangin' welds Johnny :thumbsup:


LMAO THANKS HOMIES


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you pushing or pulling ? [ insert joke here ] 

Are you doing a small cursive "e" ?

killer man

L


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lgh1157 said:


> GOOOOOOD LAWWWWWWDD
> 
> Amazing work man
> 
> :run::run: :bowrofl::bowrofl:


[/QUOTE]


FINISHED PRODUCT...ENGRAVED BY KRAZY KUTTING...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Daaaaamn!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lgh1157 said:


> Are you pushing or pulling ? [ insert joke here ]
> 
> Are you doing a small cursive "e" ?
> 
> ...


...I DO IT ALL, PUSH, PULL, HALF MOON, S PATTERN, WHIP IT...DEPENDS ON THE SITUATION...:thumbsup:...THANKS BRO...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Hydros said:


> Daaaaamn!!


THANKS BRO


----------



## Kingoftha661 (Oct 10, 2011)

FINISHED PRODUCT...ENGRAVED BY KRAZY KUTTING...















[/QUOTE]

Holy Shit i need a pair for my towncar you get down homie


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Kingoftha661 said:


> FINISHED PRODUCT...ENGRAVED BY KRAZY KUTTING...


Holy Shit i need a pair for my towncar you get down homie[/QUOTE].....THANKS BRO...:biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FOR SALE 4500 OBO


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

Was just talking to johnny on the phone about getting you to post some pics of your build on Mike Ishiki's thread. Got on line and gess who is busting out pics? Mr baghdady him self. Check it out. 




JustRite said:


> thems clean tight azz nut swangin' welds Johnny :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

prewar_gm_access said:


> Was just talking to johnny on the phone about getting you to post some pics of your build on Mike Ishiki's thread. Got on line and gess who is busting out pics? Mr baghdady him self. Check it out.



:cheesy:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:drama:TTT


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:drama::drama::drama:......................................................


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

that last pic of wheel tuck :boink:.............................. :h5:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JustRite said:


> that last pic of wheel tuck :boink:.............................. :h5:


YA THAT MAKES THE WHOLE CAR...:thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> YA THAT MAKES THE WHOLE CAR...:thumbsup:


my 'Dusk til Dawn' wagon


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JustRite said:


> my 'Dusk til Dawn' wagon


HOW DARE YOU DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT ROBERT...SOME PEOPLE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

NO LEAKS AND IT WORKS...


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NO LEAKS AND IT WORKS...


....................................... :h5:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW DARE YOU DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT ROBERT...SOME PEOPLE


:cheesy:


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hells yeah, that shit looks tight.

Whats the suspension set up, still have the leafs ?

L


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lgh1157 said:


> Hells yeah, that shit looks tight.
> 
> Whats the suspension set up, still have the leafs ?
> 
> L


THANKS BRO...YA RUNNIN MONO LEAF WITH A BRIDGE AND COIL OVERS AND SHOCKS


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Well played

L


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lgh1157 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Well played
> 
> L


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MY NEW OLD CAR......:biggrin:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

car looks good Johnny!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> car looks good Johnny!!!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: no wonder you kicked me out


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thays clean bro


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice work bro. Around how much to do a rack for 3 pumps and 8batteries across in a gbody? Thanks


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Thays clean bro


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

lil watcha said:


> Nice work bro. Around how much to do a rack for 3 pumps and 8batteries across in a gbody? Thanks


AROUND 200


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

#11 MARZ PUMP HEAD FOR SALE 250.00


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Will u take 50 were on lil lol


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Will u take 50 were on lil lol


LOL ASSHOLE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Will u take 50 were on lil lol


SHIT IF WE GONNA DO IT LAYITLOW STYLE I'LL TRADE YOU FOR THEM DZ LMFAOOOO


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

hey Johnny,
I need to get my other 64 upper a-arms just molded (not extend).
was wondering if you have time..Please let me know,
thanks in advance

Marvin


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

good to finaly meet you and chop it up homie!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> good to finaly meet you and chop it up homie!!


YA MAN YOU AND YOUR BROTHER COOL AS SHIT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TOP


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> YA MAN YOU AND YOUR BROTHER COOL AS SHIT


like wise lowko!!
any help you need you got the number!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn! I didnt kno this was your thread. If i knew i woulda checkt already. For some reason i tought trunkworks was the shop name.
Loving the wagon btw, it looks hella good layed out, n its a tudor too :0 didnt catch that on the aircraft thread.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Damn! I didnt kno this was your thread. If i knew i woulda checkt already. For some reason i tought trunkworks was the shop name.
> Loving the wagon btw, it looks hella good layed out, n its a tudor too :0 didnt catch that on the aircraft thread.


THANKS BRO YEA I PUT THIS NAME UP AS A TEMP NAME CAUSE I DIDNT HAVE A SHOP NAME WHEN I FIRST GOT THE SHOP...NOW I DO WORK OUT OF MY GARAGE...YEA ROBS WAGON IS BAD ASS...
I WASN'T A BIG FAN OF IT WHEN I FIRST SEEN IT, BUT WITH THE WIRES AND HYDROS IDE ROLL THE SHIT OUTTA THAT CAR...


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Get back on top (no ****) Johnny .


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Get back on top (no ****) Johnny .


LOL I KNO I BEEN SLACKEN LATLEY


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP...STILL WORKIN HERE AND THERE IMA POST NEW PICS SOON


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> ttt


WHAT UP WHAT UP


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

UP TOP


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FORSALE


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> FORSALE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Holy shit


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NEXT


:cheesy: back in the club


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


Daym Johnny,is that the motor for the 66 ?.Lookin good :thumbsup:.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Daym Johnny,is that the motor for the 66 ?.Lookin good :thumbsup:.


YEA STILL NOT DONE WITH IT BUT GONNA TRY TO HAVE IT RUNNING WITHINN A MONTH OR SO


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TO THE TOP


WHAT UP DAVE


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> TTT


WHEN YOU PUTTIN THAT SET UP IN YOUR CAR


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Im glad u got that practice in cus u kno my 2 15s jus waitin to go back in the trunk wit sum hydros wraped around it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BIG L.A said:


> Im glad u got that practice in cus u kno my 2 15s jus waitin to go back in the trunk wit sum hydros wraped around it


LOL YA RITE...U THE MAN NOW, U DON'T NEED ME


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Lmao i still weld like shit and it will b a reason to come have a glass of milk


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

FABWORK


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NEXT



:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

implala66 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TODAY'S WORK


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MY QC DEPARTMENT










ASSEMBLY


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TRUNKWORKS


SHIT BRO LOOKING GOOD GOT ME THREE SETUPS AND COUNTING I WONT LET ANYBODY ELSE TOUCH MY WHIPS


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> MY QC DEPARTMENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO THATS WHOS DOING ALL THE WORK ON MY CARS:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wutz a estimate on a frame wrap for a 63 impala its already off car just take u the frame thanks


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Wutz a estimate on a frame wrap for a 63 impala its already off car just take u the frame thanks


CALL TIM AT STACKLYFE HYDROS IN MODESTO 510-586-3546 HE DOES FRAMES I DON'T DO FRAMES ANYMORE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JustRite said:


>


SUP ROBERTO


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok thanks bro


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TRUNKWORKS


look good homie,nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

73loukat said:


> look good homie,nice work :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

Yo Johnny you did a sweet job on molding this but I miss my Cornrows. I need to talk to you about putting a row back around the base on both sides.


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

These are CORNROWS Homie  You from the other side of the tracks :facepalm::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> CALL TIM AT STACKLYFE HYDROS IN MODESTO 510-586-3546 HE DOES FRAMES I DON'T DO FRAMES ANYMORE


Do you still do semi frames basic stuff


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Do you still do semi frames basic stuff


NOT AT THE MOMENT HOMIE IM DOIN MY FRAME SO DONT GOT THE ROOM OR TIME


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NOT AT THE MOMENT HOMIE IM DOIN MY FRAME SO DONT GOT THE ROOM OR TIME


oh ok


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NOT AT THE MOMENT HOMIE IM DOIN MY FRAME SO DONT GOT THE ROOM OR TIME


 :facepalm:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

JustRite said:


> :facepalm:


WHAT UP ROBERTO


----------



## prewar_gm_access (Dec 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice to here your getting around to your stuff.



TRUNKWORKS said:


> NOT AT THE MOMENT HOMIE IM DOIN MY FRAME SO DONT GOT THE ROOM OR TIME


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TRYEN TO


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Updates


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

nice


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Still at it


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whats up Johnny. Have you opened up a shop in town ?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Whats up Johnny. Have you opened up a shop in town ?


Naw still at the same spot...that's all out the garage


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

What's going down homie..:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> What's going down homie..:thumbsup:


Whats up Miguel hows the car coming along


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

URL=http://s461.photobucket.com/user/NINE1SIXX/media/FAB%20WORK/IMG_20141214_224030.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s461.photobucket.com/user/NINE1SIXX/media/FAB%20WORK/Screenshot_2014-12-14-23-06-37-1.png.html]







[/URL]


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

HIT ME UP FOR WORK....TRUNKWORKS ON INSTAGRAM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HIT ME UP FOR WORK....TRUNKWORKS ON INSTAGRAM


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


always love the IG pics brother, keep up the badass work!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> always love the IG pics brother, keep up the badass work!!!



Thanks Jason appreciate it, same here


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT:h5:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> TTT:h5:


X2 Very clean work.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> X2 Very clean work.


Thanks bro


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought you hit lotto,I haven't seen or heard of you since last year,and we live In the same town lol.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> Thanks bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I thought you hit lotto,I haven't seen or heard of you since last year,and we live In the same town lol.


You know where I live...come thru


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Clean Work :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

H0PSH0P said:


> Clean Work :thumbsup:




Thanks homie


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


>


what are grinding your welds do with,to get this that smooth?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> what are grinding your welds do with,to get this that smooth?


Flap disc


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> Flap disc


I use assorted but mainly 80 grit...

GREAT lookn frame dawg, keep up the good work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!:h5:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> I use assorted but mainly 80 grit...
> 
> GREAT lookn frame dawg, keep up the good work ! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro...yea I use 80 the most


----------

